# Axe projects & shop talk



## El Quachito (Mar 22, 2015)

#3.5 "Forged China" on a 36" hickory stick, Do-it-best hardware brand.
This was a blunt head so I filed away with a bastard file and finished with my new Lansky sharpening puck.
Sanded the handle with a palm sander and treated with boiled linseed oil.
The head was sent to me from an Ebay seller in Michigan with some others that I bought for cheap.


----------



## pafire (Mar 22, 2015)

nice job on the finish work


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks real nice, used it much?


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 25, 2015)

No, not yet, still have to cut a load of wood this year. What I'd really like to do is sell it, but not a big demand for that kind of stuff locally.


----------

